# Got m'self a new bow!



## weasle414

PSE Impala. I LOVE it. I went to Cabela's to look for a cheap bow for my girl friend in the bargain cave and ended up walking out with a $200 recurve for myself and a near empty wallet. I didn't think I'd buy it, even while the guy was putting it together for me to test out I figured it wouldn't be worth the $189.99+tax but if there was ever an "OMG!" moment with me, it was when I drew back and watched that arrow nail the target smoother than my compound. I feel bad that I'm putting a reel on it and am going to shoot carp with it. Just doesn't seem like such a ugly fish deserves to be shot by such a beautiful bow...


----------



## jkern

CONGRATZ!!!

There aint nothing like shooting a recurve, makes archery so much more fun. Its fun snap shooting fast fish that compound shooters dont have a payer with. Not to mention they are so much lighter than a compound, making those long days more bearable.


----------



## big_al_09

so you're gonna try deer with your compound bow?


----------



## weasle414

I'm thikin' so. I haven't decided for sure which one I'll use on deer this year. Maybe the recurve, maybe the compound, maybe a bit of both.


----------



## universitywaterfowler

I use a Mathews outback to shoot carp... when you've been doing it for your whole life you gotta take on some new challenges. Furthest kill with my bow maxed at 74 pounds is 30 yards...... booyaaaaa! (not shooting at a group either thats cheating..) :sniper:


----------



## carp_killer

bs thats next to immpossible until i see it i wont believe it it would be mighty hard to see a fish that far away let alone shoot it


----------



## weasle414

trapper_2 said:


> bs thats next to immpossible until i see it i wont believe it it would be mighty hard to see a fish that far away let alone shoot it


I beg to differ. When they roll while they spawn you can see them a long ways away. I just about took hit one out to about 30 yards earlier this year while one was skimming the water surface. The shot was a couple inches too high so I didn't get it but I was close and this is my first season shooting. I can believe someone could hit one at those ranges. Whether it would keep on the line or not is a different story, but maybe he got lucky?


----------



## carp_killer

yes when they spawn you can see them but the odds of hitting a 30 lber that far away and keeping him on line sounds pretty far fetched to me


----------



## universitywaterfowler

The carp wasn't 30 pounds dont know where you got that from.... and if you carp shoot a lot you know its best to have a bow thats 40 to 50 pounds so you don't shoot all the way through the fish.. this is also the reason i said i had my bow maxed at 74 pounds, an arrow that heavy has a mega arc on it at that distance, even shooting heavier poundage but believe me it is far from an impossible shot and if you catch a fin on the surface shouldn't even be considered anything more than semi-difficult. You should know how your bow shoots and when you bowfish all the time, how it shoots with a carp arrow, really not to difficult when you got the right equipment and experience. And I have found many lakes with carp that have high visibility, put in your time and remember your shooting an arrow thats tied to your bow so don't be afraid to try.... not like its a big deal if ya miss, just lets you know where to put the cross-hairs next time. :sniper:


----------



## universitywaterfowler

Sorry we got off topic, thats a very nice purchase ya made there, should help ya pull off some quicker shots... put more fish in the boat, more weight on the scales. :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

i mixed up the yards i seen 30 and didnt finish reading and i posted i have several years of bowfishing experience as well but when i go for carp i only look a couple yards around the boat since its not to hard to find um and my bowfishing bow is set at about 55lbs now and i would like it if it was 70 but i cant pull it and my bow dont get any higher yes i have seen rolling carp aways away but i dont start flinging arrows and like i said until i see it i wont believe it and if you posted that you shot a carp that far away on bowfish usa most of them would say that its a bunch of bs as well


----------



## universitywaterfowler

do most of you hunt with 4 foot platforms on the top of the front deck of your boat too? I am usually standing 6-7 feet off the water which means my eyes are 12-13, stands are very nice and i dont just fling arrows like a ****** i know what im doing. Stand has railing so you dont fall in, and i have someone operate a trolling motor from the back of the boat, Costa Del Mar polarized glasses and i can see fish that are chilling just under the surface fine and from a long ways out. eace:


----------



## carp_killer

most of us are shooting off platforms mine are only 21 inches though and i operate the troller from up there but like i say im not going to believe you if you did it good for you thats quite a feat but i just cant believe it it just dont sound right i would really appreciate it if you would post your original comment on www.landoflakesbowfishing.com with nothing else added just that and see what other people say from the link i gave you click on new llba forum and register then post it but dont change anything from your original statement unless you add the weight of the fish


----------



## jkern

4 FOOT PLATFORM?? Thats plain madness. :lol:

Anything over about 20 inches is almost counter productive. The higher you are the further away the fish see ya. :lol:

I have shot fish at 20 with my recurve. Havnt shot them any further cause my reel dont hold enough line. :lol:


----------



## neb_bo

i have no trouble believing it. i have shot them at over 30 off the wall, but at the surface my 50 lb recurve doesnt have enough poop. 3 weeks ago i watched my buddy, who shoots a 70 lb pse compound hit a fish at 35. it took him 3 shots, but he did it, and got the fish in too. theres a big difference between a recurve, and a compund, and 50 or 55 lbs, and 70-75 lbs. if the fish has its back out of the water, its just like shooting a game animal at that distance, with an extremely exagerated drop. one thing, at that distance, the type of string your shooting makes a huge difference.


----------



## carp_killer

im shooting a coumpound at 55 and i dont think my 611 retriever pro holds much more then 30 yards of line so im not gunna rush out and try it


----------



## neb_bo

you can buy a bigger bottle for $10 from ams, and some of the bowfishing supply websites carry them too. i have 50 yds of 400lb fastflight on mine, and the friend i was reffering to in the last post has 70 yds of 130lb ams factory line on his with the bigger bottle. there are some guys here that i run into that shoot spincast reals with powerpro fishing line, and it seems to work pretty good. ive seen them shoot into the air at a 45 deg. angle, maybe 175 yds, and not hit the end of theyre line, or get any knots. this is the bottle.

http://www.amsbowfishing.com/product_in ... cts_id=215


----------



## carp_killer

i would rather shoot close fish anyway i no of the bigger bottles i have one actually for when i went down to lousiana last fall


----------



## universitywaterfowler

And im not saying I shoot fish at that distance, I'm saying I have. I am a close in shooter, and if it wasn't for the boat motor, gas tank, trolling motor, and 2 batteries being in the back of the boat that 4 foot stand would put me under... my buddy is back there too. Feel free to post anything you want about me on your other site I kinda just wandered into bowfishing I am actually hanging it up now, gets old taking the fish off, and I have been doing it since i was 6 thats 16 years, long enough. Just figured I'd give congrats to the new bow buyer and share a story, believe it or don't whatever. :dead:


----------



## bowcarp

It can be done I've seen it and I've done it would rather have them closer but if thats the shot I'm offered I'm not passing it up


----------



## universitywaterfowler

WELL TRAPPER I GUESS MAYBE YOU SHOULD JUST POST ALL RESPONSES ON YOUR WEBSITE SO THAT WEBSITE CAN MAKE FUN OF THIS WEBSITE AND SO ON.... AND ON... AND ON.... DOODIE HEAD .... AND ON....AND HE SMELLS LIKE.... AND ON....
:fiddle:


----------



## carp_killer

well guys i put on my bigger bottle yesterday and put it on my deer hunting bow (65# roughly)since the carp were for some reason in groups on the surface and brought the range finder along i shot at a group that was 28 yards away and missed then one about 20 and i got the fish in the boat but i still dont think it would be a consistent method but now i guess i realized it CAN be done so congrats university :beer:


----------



## universitywaterfowler

weasle414 said:


> I feel bad that I'm putting a reel on it and am going to shoot carp with it. Just doesn't seem like such a ugly fish deserves to be shot by such a beautiful bow...


Wasn't to get praise, but thanks. Just a fun story to share about what I can do with my $1000, outback set-up. I was just poking at this comment. He originally posted this about his $200 recurve. Good purchase/bow but they are meant to kill and it will get more admiration when its in a pic. with you and 300 pounds of carp, then it would on your mantle. :beer:


----------



## weasle414

Very true. I just think my ugly compound fits the caro killing profile much better. My recurve looks like something I'd kill whitetails, elk and antelope with.


----------



## Duckslayer100

It's hard to use something so purty to shoot something so gal darn ugly. :sniper:


----------

